# Color change without hybrids?



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

So I was talking with my gf and got into a deep conversation about different "lines" of PDF's. Mainly our new trio of plain old blue leg vents, we started asking eachother ideas of why certain "lines" such as Sean Stewart and understory are so much more expensive than a normal vent? I thought I read somewhere that they r the ones that import them. 
I used to to reef aquariums and with most coral and some fish u can brighten or even change there color by lighting and other supplements. I was wondering if u can actually change the colors or brighten the colors with different foods and supplements? U kno like pretty much make ur own line without cross breeding?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As for color I think this thread covers a lot of your questions http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/26836-color-enhancers-2.html 

That thread was last updated in 2008 and we have a better handle on some of the carotenoid needs of the frogs. A reveiw of this came out in the last issue of TreeWalker's Leaf Litter Magazine. 

Ed


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

REBEL_PAWS said:


> U kno like pretty much make ur own line without cross breeding?


Breeding animals for enhanced colors or specifically breeding for certain colors or traits is not a good thing. An example would be the "fine spot" azureus, and it really does nothing good while weakening the genetics of the species/ morph. The hobby generally doesn't support "designer" morphs or trait breeding. Typically, different lines are named after the importer, or if it is of an unknown import time or location, by a large and well known breeder to which the frog's lineage can be tracked. It's fine if you want to enhance your frog's natural colors with food supplements, but don't do it through breeding for a specific trait that is not natural.
Bryan


----------

